# Cichlids compatibility with community fish



## EricTheEngstrom (Dec 3, 2012)

Are there any community fish that will do well in tank? I'm asking because I have a 55 gallon tank with community fish most at least 2.5 inches. Does size matter?

Really any cichlids. I know I should avoid the Oscar, had one with a buddy in his tank and that thing ate everything. I have a 3 inch fancy tail Molly, two gouramis one 2.5 inch the other 3 inches, a 2.5 inch platy (he's a little beast, chinese algae eater , 2 Dalmatian mollies roughly 2.5 to 3 inches, and a balloon Molly and tetra only two I'm worried about but can move them to separate tank. 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

For the most part Cichlds should remain with Cichlids but I have Synodontis catfish and sucker mouth cats in with my Africans. The sucker mouth is rather aggressive and holds his own he seems territorial as they all are, just as much as the cichlids, I have two other cats in and a cory and so far so good.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

You can add dawrf cichlids. Apistos, Rams, Kribensis.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I love my Curvicept. Awesome little fella. He is in a 20ga with community fish- see signature. He has never been mean to them. Curvi's can be shy but mine is not too bad that way. He is only about 3.5-4 inches not including his tail. Pretty boy! 

My understanding is that if you want them, get them as a pair to start with rather than buying one and adding another later. Mine is a loner. That doesn't seem to bother him though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cichlids are a huge family. "Community fish" are a myth. For fish to coexist in the same tank, you need a few things.

Similar water & decor requirement. So one fish isn't stressed by what makes the others happy. I don't mix rams and mollies, because mollies get fungus and die in the soft water rams like best. You don't put leaf spawners in your mbuna tank full of rocks. Do your research BEFORE you bring home fish.

A limited size range. Size matters. Almost Any fish will eat other fish that fit in their mouths. Avoid fish that naturally prey on each other and whose mouths will get bigger than the other fish. Always, always research fish eventually size range (fish grow) and use a source or two other than the one trying to sell you fish. Even fish that mainly eat fish will leave alone fish that don't fit their meal plan if they aren't hungry.

A large enough tank. This is where people get it wrong. They sort cichlids into large and small and say the small ones are "community" fish. A pair of rams will live happily in a 10 gallon, but they will kill other fish in the 10 and each other if they aren't happy with each other. This makes them "Not community fish" for a 10 gallon, but in a 55, they defend a 10 gallon-sized volume and the other fish stay out and coexist. Same for kribs in a 20. A pair of oscars will happily take over a 90 gallon corner of a much, much bigger tank and peacefully coexist with other large fish, but they are solo fish in a 55 and may still go batty and bash the lid all night long. Research the size territory a fish will defend and the size school a schooling fish needs to feel safe. 

There are some fish that are never good community fish. Eye-biters, fin-nippers, scale-eaters. In the wild they don't do to much damage to any one fish, but in an aquarium, the victim's damage add up.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

i would say no, blue acaras are supposed to be the more peaceful of the cichlids and the pester each other and other fish, they do leave the pleco's alone in my tank though


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A peaceful cichlid is an oxymoron. Some are very shy and in a properly decorated tank, you' only see them at feeding time. But they'd still jaw-lock each other to establish dominance and territoriies. 

All cichlids are territorial when spawning, except maybe open water spawning cyps, and many are territorial all the time. weedkiller, your issue is your tank. If you'd asked me about acara, I'd have said a 50 gallon tank, because they'd each want half a 4' long tank. But your tank isn't more than 2' across, so each fish wants a 2' square area of the tank, which is the whole thing.

search for L. dorsiger, dorsigera, or Nanocara anomola . These the closest fish to "dwarf' acara and would do great for you if you can find them.

People get turned off on cichlids because they are sold the wrong one.


----------



## EricTheEngstrom (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks you all. Don't you believe a 55 gallon gives enough room to have a dwarf? And should I get two together? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

emc7 said:


> weedkiller, your issue is your tank. If you'd asked me about acara, I'd have said a 50 gallon tank, because they'd each want half a 4' long tank. But your tank isn't more than 2' across, so each fish wants a 2' square area of the tank, which is the whole thing.


only just seen this lol, cant trust the last post system 
tank is 3 1/4 ft across the front, 2ft high and 2.3 from front to back, is larger than it looks its quite decieving to look at, think it was quoted as 50 us gal, the 2 in there are fine, the bigger one likes the front of the tank and thats where they get fed, they have a lttle to do now an then mainly at dinner time but if the tank was double the size they will still cross paths at some point... the little one give as good as it gets sometimes lol, the bigger one had a pop yesterday and backed off cos the small one didnt run away... its just like the typical bully, a coward


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

As long as they are making boundaries, you are fine. When one gets the whole tank and the other one start losing its tail, its time to separate. Acaras aren't especially aggressive, but the Jack Dempsey is in that group, so just keep an eye on them. Also pull one that bleeds and medicate, as an antiseptic can prevent a deadly secondary infection.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

one was a bit raggedy when i got it, got a soft spot for the weakling, its a problem i have, feel the need to rescue lol, mum used to hate the pigeons i brought home as a kid pmsl
they do share the same space now an then, then the bully chases it off, its getting better than it was i think, the bigger is starting to mature, its anal fin is growing and others are gaining colour, once the other matures i will see the outcome, if they still fight then the bigger will have to be alone


----------

